# Whats wrong with my lens...Red dot..



## Natural_Disaster (Mar 4, 2010)

Dead pixel? Upper right corner...
Ive only had it about 4 weeks!


----------



## degro (Mar 4, 2010)

Nothing wrong with your lens. Sensor has a dead pixel. Should be repaired.


----------



## Natural_Disaster (Mar 4, 2010)

Grrrrr its brand new!!!!
(sighs.....)


----------



## Dao (Mar 4, 2010)

Well, at least you were able to capture the moon!


----------



## Stamp (Mar 4, 2010)

Warranty?


----------



## PhotoXopher (Mar 4, 2010)

Is it on all photos?


----------



## pbelarge (Mar 4, 2010)

The "Red Planet" - maybe it is Mars...


I am just trying to help lighten your mood, probably should send it back for repair.


----------



## reznap (Mar 4, 2010)

^Mars haha 

That's a stuck-on pixel not dead.  Not that it matters... lol.

It's extremely common as far as I knew and obviously you could fix that easily in PP.  If warranty covers it and it bothers you though, by all means send it in.


----------



## matfoster (Mar 4, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> The "Red Planet" - maybe it is Mars...



lol


----------



## bazooka (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah, it's normal for all dslr's to have hot pixels, as I learned a few weeks ago.  No repair needed.  To make it less obvious, you could try reducing ISO and/or shutter speed, as those two factors seem to intensify the problem.


----------



## Phranquey (Mar 4, 2010)

If it's brand new & under warranty, then get it fixed.  If it's not under warranty, I wouldn't worry about it.  Unless you happen to have a dark solid background like this photo, you aren't going to notice it 99% of the time.


----------



## Natural_Disaster (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks! I just cant believe that a brand new $900 camera would have that problem already!
It is covered under warranty, i just don't want to send it in and wait to get it back!
:meh:


----------



## TJ K (Mar 4, 2010)

It might just be a hot pixel. All digital cameras will get them if the exposure is long enough and depending on the outside temperature. Star trails in 95 degree weather isn't a good thing to do. Is it in every picture you take like just a regular shot during the day? If not its just a hot pixel and no problem at all.
TJ


----------



## bazooka (Mar 4, 2010)

I will say it seems strange that it is still showing up in your jpg.  The compression should average it out.  I'd view a raw at full screen and make sure it's just one pixel and not a tight group.  The problem with sending the camera in for replacement, is the next one could have even more hot pixels.  But if you have a tight grouping of them, then it's probably worth the risk.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't know what sofware you use, but the noise reduction in LR (at the default settings) will automatically take care of hot pixels.

Easy to clone out by your self either way...


----------

